# pics of our new freshie



## wantacroc (Sep 30, 2007)

this is our new freshie weve had him/her for about 2 weeks now and i thought it was about time we shared some pics


----------



## motman440 (Sep 30, 2007)

what is your setup like?
and once it gets larger.
what will you upgrade to?


----------



## wantacroc (Sep 30, 2007)

its in a standard 6ft fish tank for now ill soon be upgrading to a 6t by 2ft wich should last a while after that im not sure ive had a few sugestions the best one being a 2nd hand spa but thats a while off yet


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Sep 30, 2007)

What a cutie of a croc


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice one. Where'd you pick it up?


----------



## jay76 (Sep 30, 2007)

love it


----------



## wantacroc (Sep 30, 2007)

we advertised in the herp trader a guy in melb had three and this one was missing out on the food as it was a little smaller than the others so he had to get rid of it im thinkin of gettin another when the season starts a local reptile trader tells me he'll have some at the end of nov


----------



## Tojo (Sep 30, 2007)

Crocs are awesome! What a little snapper!


----------



## wantacroc (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks jay it is pretty cool though my grandmother is now a little worried about visiting


----------



## OzExcalibur (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing. 

The green eyed monster just paid me a visit lol.


----------



## snappy (Sep 30, 2007)

that just awesome mate ur so luky love the pics 
but im hoping toget one i a few years


----------



## m.punja (Sep 30, 2007)

Great little freshie mate. Bet it feels good to finally have one. I'm wondering wether or not to get a third croc myself at the end of the year, probably from the same bloke I'd say. I know my dad wants one so I think I'll pass on another for now.


----------



## choppy (Sep 30, 2007)

Awsome, would love one.


----------



## Shano92 (Sep 30, 2007)

nice pics, wat soet of license do you need to keep one in Qld? do you have a pic of the set up?


----------



## Shano92 (Sep 30, 2007)

*sort*


----------



## m.punja (Sep 30, 2007)

demonstrators lic for QLD


----------



## wantacroc (Sep 30, 2007)

one of during set up and a few of what its like now i do need to make the dry area larger but im in the country so it will have to wait till i go to melb next


----------



## Peregrinus (Sep 30, 2007)

im looking to pick a female freshie up in vic, if anyone has any contacts.. i would be most appreciative.


----------



## Peregrinus (Sep 30, 2007)

ohh and cute [email protected]!


----------



## wantacroc (Oct 1, 2007)

www.goulburnvalleyreptilesupplies.com.au will have some hatchies in late nov early dec 
other than that you could try 
Sandra O'Connor, Park Manager
Crocodylus Park Darwin
Tel. 08 8922 4501, Fax. 08 8947 0678
http://wmi.com.au/crocpark but they told me none available to feb march


----------



## Stainer (Oct 7, 2007)

Awsome little croc, Is it possible to get them in NSW? Just wondering.


----------



## alex_c (Oct 7, 2007)

Stainer said:


> Awsome little croc, Is it possible to get them in NSW? Just wondering.


i think you need a demonstrator licence


----------

